

Rejected from YC; roadtripping to meet our users and build our company - plamb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43G83HI-d-k

======
Hyperionrevived
word, looking forward to it

we got ya backs when you finally get to NYC.

pickup.reddit.com 4 life!

------
bkemble
What is this?

------
iusable
Mad props!

